# Scare of my Life!!



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Anyone ever forget to put their hedgy back in the cage? Well this morning I woke up and took Percy in his cuddle sac like usual downstairs to give him some mealie's. He was on the counter top while I fed the dog's and rushed to get ready for work. I get to work and all that keeps going through my mind is "Did I put Percy back in his cage". Dinner break rolls around and I go to my car to see that it's a blizzard and I only have half hour to get home and back to work! There was no way I was going to make it so for the next 5 hours I was freaking out!! I get home through the snow storm, only to find Percy wheeling away happily in his cage. You wouldn't believe the thoughts running through my mind all day. Has anyone ever had this feeling too. Not a good feeling at all. :shock:


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Aw dear :lol: I'm so glad he was okay in the end!
I haven't had it that way because I'm crazy mindful of my hoggies. But one time I did leave the cage open without realizing, and Quinnlee toddled her way out and went to the first place all small animals that have escaped go - underneath what I assume is a very cozy nightstand. I may keep it forever as an animal trap, I swear.

*makes fun of people who have to deal with snow* :twisted:


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

That's the other thing I'm paranoid about. Leaving the cage open. I'd keep the small animal trap there forever too. Percy loves getting under the dresser and throws a huff fit when I pull him out. From now on he stays in his cage before I go to work and I'll just take him out at night. Can't take the worry while I"m at work. Even if he is safe and sound in his cage.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good idea :lol:


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

I do think kind of thing all the time. Not too often with my hedgehog, but every once in a while I'll jump out of bed and run downstairs to check and make sure I fed her or something like that, which I always have but I panic about it anyway. :lol: And then I do it for all sorts of other things because I'm a very forgetful person and I get confused really easily as to whether or not I've actually done something I was supposed to do. :roll:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Been there as well! :lol: Not the exact situation, but I've forgotten to fill Lily's water bowl at once when I went to a friend's house and guilt kept me awake for 2-3 hours after I realized it. I got pretty paranoid about double-checking food/water every night after that, and same with the cage - I remember leaving that open one night too. Luckily Lily was always a bit on the lazy side, so she didn't take the opportunity to explore. Might not have even noticed, really! I also got really paranoid about always double-checking that her heat lamps were on and working, especially after she got really sensitive about it, since at least one of her many hibernation attempts came from a heat lamp not being on or the bulb burning out.

Hedgies are so good at making us extra-paranoid! :roll:


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

I used to manage a stable, and there were so many times I'd turn around on my drive home bc I didn't remember latching a gate or counting all the chickens or checking so-and-so's water.

It was always done, but I turned around every time.


----------

